# Only Fabric based fursuit head- Thoughts?



## Luno (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been working around designs for a fursuit head that was only made out of cloth. Heavy interfacing would be used to structure the head, and the eyes and teeth will be made out of cloth as well. I have seen interfacing hold up the shape of hats, so shouldn't it work the same with the fursuit head? I believe it will make it lighter, and more for fit for the person to wear comfortably.

I am also not talking an over side cartoon head either. I am aiming to make a realistic style head. Thoughts?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

Completely made of CLOTH? I didn't even know that was remotely possible. Are you sure you're going to be able to secure the entire piece with just stitching and the cloth itself?


----------



## Luno (Jan 22, 2011)

I believe so. I have done it with ears. lol. If it works I think I have found the solution to cut down the time and expense of fursuits. haha. But the interface is tough enough that it should always hold it's shape, and faux fur is thick enough to stay stiff (not like cotton, polyester, etc.). A piece of elastic can go around on the neck part  for a comfortable formed fit. Plus I think it would stay on easier than the head bobbling around on your head or the need to sufficate so it doesn't move around.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

I suppose, though it seems unstable. I dunno, I don't make suits so I can't speak from experience, but I'm just kind of thinking logically (even though I hate logic).


----------



## Jesie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hat buckram is stiff enough pre-wash to hold shapes. But it's a bitch to work with and getting it to keep an intended shape that's not completely round or a sharp curve is near impossible. But it Is stiff stuff. I guess if you can find a way to make it keep organic shapes it may work.

This is all fine and well until you wash it. Once buckram gets wet it stops being quite so stiff. Then you have a limp pile of fabric.



To be honest I think foam and mesh is simpler to work with and will hold up much longer than fabric interfacing.
Needless to say, if it was as simple as fabric interfacing, everyone would do it.


----------



## Luno (Jan 22, 2011)

I just work with interfacing almost everyday, and I was just curious if anyone has actually tried it. Darts will provide the round shape if done right, and the rest can be rounded through creative stitching and pressing techniques.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 22, 2011)

Well you're welcome to try. Interfacing is stiff, but it's no foam base. It wont likely stand up to much before folding in on itself, and if the character has many heavy features, like horns and big ears, they would pull the face into an odd shape.

Interfacing's not very strong If you bend it, it stays that way until you iron or wash it.

The only real problem I foresee is 1. it being hard to shape and 2. it keeping that shape.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

Luno said:


> I just work with interfacing almost everyday, and I  was just curious if anyone has actually tried it. Darts will provide the  round shape if done right, and the rest can be rounded through creative  stitching and pressing techniques.


 
Even with creative  stitching and pressing techniques, I don't know that it will hold  correctly. By the time you're finished even making it, I feel that it  would simply collapse or lose its shape.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe fabric "insta-seam" might work. They have it in a spray paint can and it works for hemming clothes. I assume that if you spray and stitch it might work.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't see any harm in trying, I just personally don't see it keeping shape very well.

If you do manage to do it, could you post photos? I have to admit I'm curious to see what it might look like.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Maybe fabric "insta-seam" might work. They have it in a spray paint can and it works for hemming clothes. I assume that if you spray and stitch it might work.


 
They actually HAVE that stuff?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> They actually HAVE that stuff?


 Yea! my grandmother used to keep some of it around in case her stitch on her hem on her skirt broke or she needed to sew something but didn't have a needle on hand.
it is a lot like this http://www.speedstitch.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=adhesive


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yea! my grandmother used to keep some of it around in case her stitch on her hem on her skirt broke or she needed to sew something but didn't have a needle on hand.
> it is a lot like this http://www.speedstitch.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=adhesive


 Wow, how interesting...I had no idea. Does it work?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

From my dealings with it- yes- though to be fair I have only used it on small seams. There is a stronger version of it. I suggest that they contact a local fabric store or sewing machine shop. They have spray on super glue that is pretty effective. You would need to use light coats and a well ventilated room.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

I have worked with this stuff on some fabric ( high school flags and such that were the size of bed sheets and didn't have the time to sew the letters on there ) http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> From my dealings with it- yes- though to be fair I have only used it on small seams. There is a stronger version of it. I suggest that they contact a local fabric store or sewing machine shop. They have spray on super glue that is pretty effective. You would need to use light coats and a well ventilated room.


 
Hm. Well, it would help for me to learn to sew first before attempting anything.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Hm. Well, it would help for me to learn to sew first before attempting anything.


 
It is AWESOME at tacking stuff down. You can get it from walmart- joanns and target. Home depot too I bet. It is better than using straight pins because you don't prick yourself or lose one then find it later when you are poked right hard in a unpleasant spot. If it isn't tacked right? Wet wash cloth will erase cheep adhesive.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It is AWESOME at tacking stuff down. You can get it from walmart- joanns and target. Home depot too I bet. It is better than using straight pins because you don't prick yourself or lose one then find it later when you are poked right hard in a unpleasant spot. If it isn't tacked right? Wet wash cloth will erase cheep adhesive.


 
Damn. I'll have to get some.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

I cannot stress enough- GOOD VENTILATION. Man I got some and was making a flag in a shed and went all loopy and almost passed out. Couldn't hurt to wear a mask too. Never can be too careful- plus sometimes that stuff is toxic until it sets.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, if that's something that's going to be used in a mask on the face, I don't think it wise to use.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, uh, I don't want to like gas-chamber myself so I'll refrain from using any of that spray-on stuff.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

It is safe once it has dried- its just the accelerant they use that can make you loopy.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It is safe once it has dried- its just the accelerant they use that can make you loopy.


 In that case, I'd rather hire someone to make a suit for me.

...Not that I want to suit anytime soon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> In that case, I'd rather hire someone to make a suit for me.
> 
> ...Not that I want to suit anytime soon.


 
You could always use fabric tape too. That stuff rocks.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You could always use fabric tape too. That stuff rocks.


 
Ugh, no. No no. Fabric tape HAAATES me.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/UGlu-MSP401-Fabric-Tape-Black/dp/B001RCUQD6 that stuff is pretty good. They do have fabric tape that you can also use an iron on a low temp that seals the bond. Sort of like the spray but you could use a hot hair dryer and get the same effect without melting fur.


----------

